# My Golf GTI mk7 Build Log



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

Hi Guys,

A new install from France. I bought this new car 3 months ago.

*The car : Golf mk7 GTI 2014*

The car is not equipped with Dynaudio Option, so it will be easier to add audio system.




























*The equipment :*

Source : OEM Head unit Discover Pro
Source 2 : DAP Fiio M9
DSP : Helix DSP Pro Mk2
Amp 1 : Zapco Z150.6AP for 3 way active front
Amp 2 : Alpine PDX V9 for sub
Speakers : Scanspeak D3004 / 10F / Wavecor SW168 / Dayton RSS315HF-4
Speaker Cables : Focal FC4
RCA Cables : Sommercable Albedo / Neutrik plugs
Power cable : Chameleon 65mm²










*The install : it will be highly inspired by a Simplicity in Sound install I really liked (for the amp rack at least). If you are reading this, I hope you don't feel upset. *


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

*OEM high level Signal :*

The plan is to get the signal from front speakers :

Position 2-3-6-7 on the connector









I'm using a Quadlock 52pin extension to keep the OEM wiring untouched.









The unit is in the glovebox.










Clipping has been detected over 60% of Max Volume on OEM head unit. So I will stay below that limit.










Input Gain of DSP has been adjusted just below Clipping LED lights up


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

*Cables*


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Is that signal fullrange, and unprocessed? Did you have to use Vagcom?


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

I didn't use Vagcom. I think the signal is fullrange. I'm not sure if I can get a flat signal yet, but if not, I will play with Helix input EQ to flatten it.
I thought I could use Input Signal Analyzer I saw in a video of Nick. Unfortunately, this cool feature is not available with DSP Pro mk2


----------



## 01LSi (Jul 27, 2012)

Nice! Was also about to make a build thread of my own soon.

gijoe's question was the same one I was going to ask  - surprisingly, I haven't found anyone who has answered it yet.

Where are you going to place the Scanspeak 10f? On the plastic door card or in the A Pillar?


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

I hope I won't get problems with the HU signal. I will know soon 

I'm going to place 10F and Tweeters in A-Pillars. But I need to finish the trunk and work on doors before that.


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

*The Trunk :*

Some Reckhorn ABX-tra here. I like this product, and CCF on it.










*The amp Rack / sub enclosure :*




























The finished enclosure is 29 Liters. Perfect for the Dayton Sub.




























Relay for fans and amps remote in :



























DSP is mounted underneath. Unfortunately I didn't get enough place to install it where it was planned.









Everything is in place, relay is working fine, DSP and Amps turn on. Good ! 

*The DAP and URC 2A :*


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic start Fabien! It was fun following this elsewhere, but so much easier to see everything in one place. Even though I was excited to see another great BRZ install, I’m so glad this car worked out for you - it looks great BTW! 

You did an excellent job laying out the plan and your progress thus far. I’m a big fan of Bing’s amp rack builds, so that is an excellent template to use. Excellent equipment choices! I’m excited to get your impressions once everything is powered up. 

I’m very glad you got power to the DSP and amps - that was a hard nut to crack for a couple days. I’m sure your execution of the front stage will continue to be on par with the trunk. Good luck my friend, and I’m excited to see the progress! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks Jason !


----------



## kmbkk (Jun 11, 2011)

Awesome install! Makes me want to pick up one of these cars


----------



## BLD MOVS (Sep 23, 2007)

kmbkk said:


> Awesome install! Makes me want to pick up one of these cars


Same here. Every time I see an install in a GTI I want one even more!


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

Door damping is almost finished.










Surprisingly, what I hate the most went well :


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Yep - that is never a fun task, but I'm glad it went well for you. Looks like good coverage on the door as well!


----------



## Otterman (Aug 30, 2015)

gijoe said:


> Is that signal fullrange, and unprocessed? Did you have to use Vagcom?


On my ‘16 R with the same base audio system, the signal is full range and pretty flat (according to the input section of the software to the AudioControl DSP that was part of an early set up). 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Otterman (Aug 30, 2015)

kmbkk said:


> Awesome install! Makes me want to pick up one of these cars


Plus 1! Super-nice install. Will be following this for sure. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

Doors are finished :



















I also added some dampening under the rear seats








Now I’m waiting for a pair of used pillars to be delivered to continue.


----------



## gijoe (Mar 25, 2008)

Did you do any sound deadening in the c-pillars, behind the hatch trim, or by the rear wheels? My mk6 woudn't really benefit from vibration dampener under the rear seat, but there were several places in the hatch itself, c-pillars, and around the rear wheels that really benefited from it. I know you've already laid it down under the backseat, but if you have any left over, I'd recommend pulling some of the trim in the hatch area.


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

Time for a little update,
A-pillars are finally wrapped. Happy with the result !


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Nicely done all around and if I were a lot smaller this would be a great project car for me to play around with..


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Really well done! I love the way they came out! Very good drivers and great execution. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## VodkaDthmetalSpryPnt (Mar 21, 2019)

How do you like the Wavecor drivers?


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

They are nice drivers. Especially in small sealed enclosures. I have put them in doors because I already have them from my previous build and I wanted to try, but they worked well in doors too.
But I'm annoyed by the rattles I got despite the fair amount of sound deadening I have added. The midbass is the weak point now.

so I will work on the doors to improve midbass.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice work....pillars came out very nice


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

It’s time to build rattles free doors !

Doorcard Abuse :










Target is 10 liters enclosure on each side :


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

That looks like a great start! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

Little update on door enclosures fabrication :


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! Fantastic work - very impressive fabrication - they look like they belong from the factory. How are they secured to the door card? Im looking forward to hearing your impression of the sound once everything is done. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## naiku (May 28, 2008)

@fabled amazing work on the door pods (really on the entire build), Jason has been sending me pictures via whatsapp, but I had to drop in here and leave a comment. 

Great work 👏


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks guys.

There are 3 M6 bolts to attach the enclosures (the bottom is a cover)

and that’s it! Build complete. Doors are done 




















Time to fine tune now !


----------



## Bobby_Jones (Apr 9, 2020)

The doors are awesome. Wish I had the skills and tools to build some.


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

Awesome door enclosures 👌


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

Thanks.

3D printer has arrived !
So I was able to create some midrange grills :


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Wow! Those rings came out really well! I’m sure they were easier to produce on the printer instead using a router to get ABS or similar that thin. 

Those pillars look ‘finished’ now with those grills. Fantastic job!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

Hey there, little update here.

Doors are now 100% finished!

Speakers are (rare) Seas CA18RLY in 4 ohms :










Custom 3D Printed Grilles :




























Also playing around with pods for my dad, and circular jig for my Makita router, and it works like a charm! (I can share if you want the files !). 





























3D Printing is awesome 😎 Now working on my home project.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Awesome job on those doors! They look stock, but I’m sure they perform extremely well. 

Can you describe the improvements in sound over the last set up? 

What drivers are you placing in the towers?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Awesome job on those doors! They look stock, but I’m sure they perform extremely well.
> 
> Can you describe the improvements in sound over the last set up?
> 
> ...


Thanks Jason!
Before I was trying the seas woofers in 8 ohms (not mine, friend's woofers).
These 4 ohm version is just as good as the 8 ohm, but with more output. That's what I was looking for. I like these woofers, good output, good low end and they are 'fast'.

In my loudspeakers set-up, I will use scanspeak 22W woofers, 15M midranges, and tymphany DA25 tweeter, fully active with Hypex Fusion DSP/Amps.


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice work on those enclosures!


----------



## shag55 (Jul 22, 2019)

Awesome build. Good inspiration for my next build. 
those towers look nice as well!


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

shag55 said:


> Awesome build. Good inspiration for my next build.
> those towers look nice as well!


Thanks !

They are finished now


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Those cabs turned out awesome, attention to detail looks on the high level.
But most important - HOW DO THEY SOUND?... What amp will be used?


----------



## fabled (Oct 29, 2009)

I have no idea 😄
I'm building the amp enclosures right now. They will be powered by 2 x Hypex Fusion FA123 (active setup with DSP/Ncore Amps).


----------

